# BAD DAY YESTERDAY



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

My truck was broken into while i was in a class for my job and they destroyed the lock on my truck and stole my gps. So i took it to the ford dealer and got a new door lock and all done and new key faub since i lost mine and they charged me $505.02 and that not including the $150 gps that is gone. Im just glade they couldnt get my screen out of my truck.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

That sucks...


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

yea it did. i hate houston now.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

houston is bad for that. do you drive an f 250 or f 350? if so they target those there. i know guys that live out there that have been broken into more than once. they tryed to get into my 06 grandprix but could not get in. but they messed up my door in the process.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

yep 06 f-250 superduty. lol. well the new door lock system they put on there deleted the key hole. since i alreaddy had the keypad and the key faub.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

that is what my buddies did. they put the ones from the back doors on the front so they did not have the key hole.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

yep. looks better to me to. now they will just brake a window in it lol.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

sorry the hear, did insurance cover that, or was it out of pocket


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

right now its out of pocket havent decided if i wanna claim it or not.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

them houston thiefs are sneaky ... use to go down there all the time for work related schools seen them bastages brake a lock and put it back together and unless you noticed your stuff gone you would never know it.. sorry to hear that super just goes to show some work hard to get the things they own and others steal it


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

Yea I'm just glade they didn't get my in dash screen


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Man that sucks Josh!!! I hate going to Houston for work crap. When I'm there I don't have my vehicle but still. Just one more reason to hate that **** city!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thats one reason I have always like tinted windows. Cant see whats in there. I worry about my little ranger sometimes, It aint much truck but I got $500 worth of CB stuff in there....  lol...


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

Wish I would have brought the hand gun with me. A .45 would solve some problems.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah i work in downtown Houston, sry to hear about that man...


----------

